# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  نور الكعبة يملأ ظلام الكون . .

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بعد مناقشة أن الكعبة هي مركز الأرض بين العلماء صعدوا رواد الفضاء للتأكد من ذلك.. 
بعد أن صعدوا رواد الفضاء الخارجي ظهرت حقيقة أخرى مهمة جداً، فالكون يتحول إلى 
عتمه بعد مائتي كيلو ، لأن الظلام هو الأساس في الكون .. حتى الشمس رغم أنها مصدر
الضياء لكنها مظلمة ونرى ضوءها عندما يسقط على الغبار وبخار الماء..

فتشتت رواد الفضاء عندما صعدوا إلى أعلى رأوا وسط هذه العتمة وهذا الظلام الحالك شعاعاً ضوئياً يصدر من الأرض، 
وجدوه صادراً من مكة وتتبعوه في مكة فوجدوه صادراً
عن بيت الله الحرام وتتبعوا الشعاع إلى أعلى حيث نهاية الإشعاع فوجدوه مستمرا ضاربا 
في أعماق الكون والفضاء بلا منتهى، وللأسف أخفوا هذه الحقيقة عن العالم وبحكم عمل العلماء المسلمين 
علموا بذلك الأمر فبيت الله الحرام هو امتداد للبيت المعمور، 



الحوار لـ دكتور عبد الباسط محمد سيد أستاذ الفيزياء الحيوية الجزيئية رئيس قسم الكيمياء الحيوية سابقا بالمركز .
و هو عضو هيئة الاعجاز العلمي يتحدث فيه عن مراقبة رجال الفضاء لشعاع من الموجات القصيرة يخرج من الارض
 و يصعد في الفضاء الى ما لا نهاية ، وقد أذاعوا الخبر مدة 21 يوما على الانترنت
 ثم حذفوه لانهم عندما راقبوه عن قرب و جدوا أنه يخرج من مكة و بالضبط من الكعبة المشرفة .

و يتميز هذا الشعاع بكونه مستمر في الصعود و السبب - حسب فضيلة الدكتور - هو أنه يصل الكعبة بالبيت المعمور.
و يضيف فضيلته أن مكة المكرمة هي منطقة التعادل المغناطيسي و لهذا من يسكن مكة يكون أطول عمرا 
و احسن صحة و اقل تأثيرا بالجاذبية الارضية ، و بالتالي عندما تطوف انت تشحن لان المجالات المغناطيسة لا تؤثر فيك . 
و هناك بحث منشور يؤكد ان صخور مكة البازلتية هي اقدم الصخور في العالم .
 و هناك ثلاث شرائح للحجر الاسود في المتحف البريطاني تؤكد ان هذا الحجر ليس من المجموعة الشمسية

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سبحان الله جلت عظمته 
اعجاز رائع يدل على قدرة الخالق 
معلومات قيمة ومفيدة للجميع 
جزاكِ الله كل خير " صديقة "


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً شكراً شكراً صديقة على هالمعلومات الرائعة واللي بتهم كل مسلم واللي بتثبت وبإستمرار قدرة الخالق جل وعلا وأن الإسلام هو الدين الخاتم وان رسالة الحبيب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم هي رسالة الحق في الأرض ..
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

سبحــــان الله....

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شكرآآ لكم جميعآ ،،*

----------


## محمد العزام

سبحان الله 

..............

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*رؤية الكعبه احد اسباب الراحه النفسية . .

شكرآآ لكم ،،*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سبحانه في مكانه 
يسلمو كتير لكي صديقة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*العفو ورده . . شكرآآ لكـِ*

----------

